# Honda HS 1190



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

This Honda 1190 is currently for sale for $6000.00, which seems to me, crazy money for a used machine.

Any idea of the age of the machine?

Has anyone used one of these before? I imagine it is a beast for tackling big snow.




































Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't need it but I want it!


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

It looks like the 1336i evolved from that model’s dna. I love the writing on the dash panel.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

The only place I have ever seen one of these or 1336 is at a ski hill. The lodges at the top of the major resorts usually have one of these beasts for clearing there large decks. Think mountain top with tons of snow and very large huge wooden deck

Watched one doing its business in Colorado. It was quite incredible the snow this thing could eat


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ziggy65 said:


> This Honda 1190...
> Any idea of the age of the machine?


Pre 2006? The 11 iGX340 replaced the 11 GX340 in 2006 and the 13 iGX390 came along in 2011. The HS1190 is the progenitor of these:








Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


Honda Snow Blower Model Number Decoding: Example: HSS1332ACTD/A HS = Honda Snow Blower S = Small Frame (some say Steering) 13 = Nominal Gross HP (5=GX140, 6=GX160, 7=GX200, 8=GX240, 9=GX270, 11=GX340, 13=GX390) 32 = Clearing Width (inches = 22, 24, 28, 32, 36 or centimeters = 55, 60, 70, 80...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

remind you of anything? 6 hp 26 inch mouth, $50!


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> This Honda 1190 is currently for sale for $6000.00, which seems to me, crazy money for a used machine.
> 
> Any idea of the age of the machine?
> 
> ...


looks like the ancestor to the hybrid monster from honda


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> This Honda 1190 is currently for sale for $6000.00, which seems to me, crazy money for a used machine.
> 
> Any idea of the age of the machine?
> 
> ...


also, the writing are in japan or chinese, so it could have been imported


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

PhilThefarmer said:


> also, the writing are in japan or chinese, so it could have been imported


Yes, that's an original 1st generation Japan-built Honda HS1190. All the hybrid machines continue to be built in Japan, now with the iGX engines.


----------

